# Wi-Fi News > Ειδήσεις - Αναδημοσίευση άρθρων >  -=[ Κοπή Πίτας AWMN Σαβ 31 Ιανουαρίου 2009 ]=-

## NetTraptor

Η κοπή της Πρωτοχρονιάτικης Πίτας ορίστηκε να γίνει στο Αμφιθέατρο του TΕΙ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ {Node 3210} το *Σάββατο 31 Ιανουαρίου 2009 (ώρα 14:00 έως αργά)*.

Πίτα, κέτερινγκ, αναψυκτικά, κρασιά, δώρα, θα σας περιμένουν.
Όλα είναι πληρωμένα από τα μέλη του Συλλόγου.

Η διαδικασία οργάνωσης λαχειοφόρου αγοράς έχει αρχίσει!

Όποιοι ενδιαφέρονται για λογαριασμό εταιριών ή όχι να προσφέρουν δώρα για τη λαχειοφόρο, είναι ευπρόσδεκτοι.
Επικοινωνήστε με Pm ή στο ds_at_awmn.net

Σας περιμένουμε, να βρεθούμε, να περάσουμε καλά και να ευχηθούμε όλοι από κοντά.

Εκ του ΔΣ

----------


## JollyRoger

> Πίτα, κέτερινγκ, αναψυκτικά, κρασιά, δώρα, θα σας περιμένουν.
> Όλα είναι πληρωμένα από τα μέλη του Συλλόγου.


 δεν θα ήταν καλό να υπήρχε και τρόπος να συμβάλλουν και τα μη μέλη συλλόγου, αφού είναι προσκεκλημένα; 

προσωπικά θα σκάλωνα να μου πληρώνει κάποιος κάτι... θα ήταν άνετα πιθανός λόγος να μη το δεχτώ...  ::

----------


## antonisk7

θα υπάρχει κουμπαράς να ρίψεις ότι έχεις ευχαρίστηση...

----------


## yorgos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> Πίτα, κέτερινγκ, αναψυκτικά, κρασιά, δώρα, θα σας περιμένουν.
> Όλα είναι πληρωμένα από τα μέλη του Συλλόγου.
> 
> 
>  δεν θα ήταν καλό να υπήρχε και τρόπος να συμβάλλουν και τα μη μέλη συλλόγου, αφού είναι προσκεκλημένα; 
> 
> προσωπικά θα σκάλωνα να μου πληρώνει κάποιος κάτι... θα ήταν άνετα πιθανός λόγος να μη το δεχτώ...


Κανένας δεν θα σε μαλώσει jolly αν φέρεις μαζί σου ένα μπουκαλάκι τις αρεσκείας σου η κάτι σε hardware για την κλήρωση τις λαχειοφόρου  ::  

παρόμοια φάση με το να σε έχει καλέσει ένας πολύ καλός σου φίλος σπίτι του στην εορτή του  ::

----------


## akops76

Λογικά όλα τα μη μέλη μπορούμε να συνεισφέρουμε αγοράζοντας όσους περισσότερους λαχνούς μας επιτρέπουν τα οικονομικά μας  ::  




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> Πίτα, κέτερινγκ, αναψυκτικά, κρασιά, δώρα, θα σας περιμένουν.
> Όλα είναι πληρωμένα από τα μέλη του Συλλόγου.
> 
> 
>  δεν θα ήταν καλό να υπήρχε και τρόπος να συμβάλλουν και τα μη μέλη συλλόγου, αφού είναι προσκεκλημένα; 
> 
> προσωπικά θα σκάλωνα να μου πληρώνει κάποιος κάτι... θα ήταν άνετα πιθανός λόγος να μη το δεχτώ...

----------


## JollyRoger

> Λογικά όλα τα μη μέλη μπορούμε να συνεισφέρουμε αγοράζοντας όσους περισσότερους λαχνούς μας επιτρέπουν τα οικονομικά μας  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JollyRoger
> 
> ...


οχι ακριβώς... να συνεισφέρω στο δικτυο-event θα ήθελα, όχι να μπλεχτώ με το σύλλογο...

η πρόταση του yorgos θα ήταν η πιο ταιριαστή στην περίπωσή μου, αφού δεν υπάρχει κάποιος άλλος ξεκάθαρος τρόπος συνεισφοράς...

----------


## akops76

Το δίκτυο εκπροσωπείται απο το σύλλογο(παρόλο που κάποιοι συμμετέχοντες στο παρόν forum διαφωνούν με αυτό) και αυτός με την σειρά του διοργανώνει τη συγκεκριμμένη γιορτή. 
Αν δεν θες να μπλέξεις με τον σύλλογο δεν έρχεσαι στην γιορτή, είναι απλό.





> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από akops76
> 
> Λογικά όλα τα μη μέλη μπορούμε να συνεισφέρουμε αγοράζοντας όσους περισσότερους λαχνούς μας επιτρέπουν τα οικονομικά μας  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## JollyRoger

> Το δίκτυο εκπροσωπείται απο το σύλλογο(παρόλο που κάποιοι συμμετέχοντες στο παρόν forum διαφωνούν με αυτό) και αυτός με την σειρά του διοργανώνει τη συγκεκριμμένη γιορτή. 
> Αν δεν θες να μπλέξεις με τον σύλλογο δεν έρχεσαι στην γιορτή, είναι απλό.


 αν αυτή είναι η άποψη των διοργανωτών της εν λόγω εκδήλωσης, τότε αυτό θα πράξω σίγουρα  :: 

νόμιζα οτι είναι για το δίκτυο η εκδήλωση  ::

----------


## fengi1

Jolly μες την γκρινια εισαι.  ::  
Σου εχω δουλεια


```
You cannot download this torrent!
Your age doesn't allow it or you haven't set your profile's age.
Sorry.
```

Aν η ηλικια στο profile ειναι <18 βγαινει αυτο.
Δε κοιτας λιγο κωδικα να φτιαξεις και την ουλοπαροικια ετσι ;  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

> Jolly μες την γκρινια εισαι.  
> Σου εχω δουλεια
> 
> 
> ```
> You cannot download this torrent!
> Your age doesn't allow it or you haven't set your profile's age.
> Sorry.
> ```
> ...


  ::  
έλα απο 'δω να το δούμε!  :: 
https://www.leechers.awmn/forum/ 



κατα τ'άλλα ευχαριστώ που θεωρείς οτι γκρινιάζω  ::  ... λέω κάτι που διαφωνείς μήπως; ή οτι και να 'λεγα, γκρίνια σου ακούγεται;  ::

----------


## akops76

Η γιορτή προφανώς και είναι για το δίκτυο...αλλα διοργανώνεται απο τον σύλλογο. 
Σε αυτή είναι προσκεκλημένοι (όπως και κάθε χρόνο) όλοι είτε είναι μέλη είτε όχι. Συνεπώς το σχόλιο σου για την άποψη των διοργανωτών το θεωρώ ατυχές. 
Δεν έχω ακούσει (εγώ τουλάχιστον) να τέθηκε πότε ζήτημα με την συμμετοχή των μη μελών.






> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από akops76
> 
> Το δίκτυο εκπροσωπείται απο το σύλλογο(παρόλο που κάποιοι συμμετέχοντες στο παρόν forum διαφωνούν με αυτό) και αυτός με την σειρά του διοργανώνει τη συγκεκριμμένη γιορτή. 
> Αν δεν θες να μπλέξεις με τον σύλλογο δεν έρχεσαι στην γιορτή, είναι απλό.
> 
> 
>  αν αυτή είναι η άποψη των διοργανωτών της εν λόγω εκδήλωσης, τότε αυτό θα πράξω σίγουρα 
> 
> νόμιζα οτι είναι για το δίκτυο η εκδήλωση

----------


## JollyRoger

> Η γιορτή προφανώς και είναι για το δίκτυο...αλλα διοργανώνεται απο τον σύλλογο. 
> Σε αυτή είναι προσκεκλημένοι (όπως και κάθε χρόνο) όλοι είτε είναι μέλη είτε όχι. Συνεπώς το σχόλιο σου για την άποψη των διοργανωτών το θεωρώ ατυχές. 
> Δεν έχω ακούσει (εγώ τουλάχιστον) να τέθηκε πότε ζήτημα με την συμμετοχή των μη μελών.


το ζήτημα που τίθεται, είναι αν υπάρχει διάκριση μεταξυ μελών συλλόγου-μελλών δικτύου...

αφού είναι η εκδήλωση για το δίκτυο (εύγε ξαναλέω!), τότε θα πρέπει να προβλέπεται το ίδιο ΚΑΙ για το δίκτυο...

όχι να λέμε "όλα κερασμένα απο το σύλλογο", και μετά να λέμε "τους τσίπηδες που δέχτηκαν τα δώρα, χωρίς να έχουν πληρώσει"...


δλδ αντί να λέει το post "όλα κερασμένα" θα έπρεπε να λέει (νομίζω): τα μέλη του συλλόγου έχουν κεράσει "αυτά"... ο τρόπος για όποιον είναι εκτός συλλόγου είναι "αυτός"...

τα λέμε εκεί όλοι μαζί...

όχι "είμαστε ο σύλλογος, σας κερνάμε επειδή είμαστε και πολύ high, σας τη λέμε μετά το κέρασμα που δεχτήκατε, και λέμε και οτι είμαστε ανοιχτοί σε όλους"....

τεσπα, περιμένω κανέναν απο τους διοργανωτές να μου επιβεβαιώσει αν είναι εφικτό να έρθω ως μέλος δικτύου, χωρίς να φάω συλλογοπροσηλυτισμό, και συλλογουποχρέωση...

ως προς τη συλλογουποχρέωση, ρώτησα πως να συμβάλλω κι εγώ... η πρόταση του yorgos μου κάνει...

αν όμως τελικά το event, έχει ως προτεραιότητα το καλό του συλλόγου κι όχι του δικτύου... ε, τότε προσωπικά δεν έχω θέση εκει... όπως δεν έχω και θέση να γραφτώ στο σύλλογο...

----------


## akops76

Τι να πω??? ...αυτά που γράφεις μου φαίνονται υπερβολικά, αλλα δικαίωμα σου.
Είναι προφανές οτι αμφισβητείς το ρόλο του συλλόγου (διόρθωσε με αν κάνω λάθος, αλλα αυτό έχω καταλάβει απο τα γραφόμενα σου τον τελευταίο καιρό στο forum), αλλά και αυτό δικαίωμα σου.  :: 

Προσωπικά, αν ήμουν στην θέση σου, απλά δεν πήγαινα στην γιορτή. Εξάλλουν συναντήσεις μελών του δικτύου γίνονται τακτικά ανα περιοχές.





> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από akops76
> 
> Η γιορτή προφανώς και είναι για το δίκτυο...αλλα διοργανώνεται απο τον σύλλογο. 
> Σε αυτή είναι προσκεκλημένοι (όπως και κάθε χρόνο) όλοι είτε είναι μέλη είτε όχι. Συνεπώς το σχόλιο σου για την άποψη των διοργανωτών το θεωρώ ατυχές. 
> Δεν έχω ακούσει (εγώ τουλάχιστον) να τέθηκε πότε ζήτημα με την συμμετοχή των μη μελών.
> 
> 
> το ζήτημα που τίθεται, είναι αν υπάρχει διάκριση μεταξυ μελών συλλόγου-μελλών δικτύου...
> 
> ...

----------


## nikpanGR

> Το δίκτυο εκπροσωπείται απο το σύλλογο(παρόλο που κάποιοι συμμετέχοντες στο παρόν forum διαφωνούν με αυτό) και αυτός με την σειρά του διοργανώνει τη συγκεκριμμένη γιορτή. 
> Αν δεν θες να μπλέξεις με τον σύλλογο δεν έρχεσαι στην γιορτή, είναι απλό.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ρε συ ποιός στα είπε αυτα?το δίκτυο εκπροσωπέιται από τον σύλλογο?Δεν είναι έτσι....Μάλλον έχεις χάσει επεισόδεια η δεν είσαι διαβασμένος...χαχαχαχαχα
Και βέβαια είναι καλεσμένα *όλα τα μέλη του ΔΙΚΤΥΟΥ*,*όλοι αυτοί με κοινό χομπυ τα ασύρματα δίκτυα*,δεν το συζήτησε κανείς αυτό......Ευπρόσδεκτοι ...και με το παραπάνω θα έλεγα....  ::   ::

----------


## JollyRoger

> Τι να πω??? ...αυτά που γράφεις μου φαίνονται υπερβολικά, αλλα δικαίωμα σου.
> Είναι προφανές οτι αμφισβητείς το ρόλο του συλλόγου (διόρθωσε με αν κάνω λάθος, αλλα αυτό έχω καταλάβει απο τα γραφόμενα σου τον τελευταίο καιρό στο forum), αλλά και αυτό δικαίωμα σου.


 ναι κάνεις λάθος... αμβισβητώ το ρόλο που έχει επιλέξει ο σύλλογος, όχι το ρόλο του συλλόγου...

δλδ πιστεύω σαφέστατα οτι ο σύλλογος πρέπει να υφίσταται, ως νομικό πρόσωπο κλπ... ως κάτι "απρόσωπο" που μπορεί να έχει στην ιδιοκτησία του, κάποια κοινά πράγματα κλπ...

και νομίζω θα ήταν αφελές απο πλευράς του δικτύου, αν τυχόν δεν πιστεύει κάτι τέτοιο...

αυτό που σαφέστατα δεν δέχομαι, είναι το σύλλογο να το παίζει μάνατζερ... τον δέχομαι σαφέστατα ως το service του δικτύου που θα έπρεπε να είναι κατα τη γνώμη μου...

άρα όπως το βλέπω: αντί ο σύλλογος να προσπαθεί να τραβήξει μέλη απο το δίκτυο, θα έπρεπε να αποδεικνύει την αξία του σε αυτό, και το δίκτυο να τον υποστηρίζει αυθόρμητα...

δηλαδη ο σύλλογος να υποστηρίζει το δίκτυο, και το δίκτυο να υποστηρίζει το σύλλογο που το ευεργετεί δια της ύπαρξής του...

οχι ο σύλλογος να υποστηρίζει το σύλλογο, και να απαξιώνει το δίκτυο(!)(!) τότε το δίκτυο γιατί να υποστηρίξει το σύλλογο;

ισως είναι λεπτή η διαφορά, και να σου φαίνεται υπερβολή, τι να πω...

----------


## nikpanGR

Α και για να μην το ξεχάσω....για την πίττα μπορώ να προσφέρω σαν ιδιώτης μια μικροκάμερα ασύρματη σε μέγεθος βίδας (και πομπο και δέκτη) για ατελείωτες παρακολουθήσεις,(εγώ ότι είχα να καταγράψω το έχω καταγράψει,χαχαχαχα)...Τα υπόλοιπα στην Γ.Σ. χαχαχαχα...  ::

----------


## socrates

Διορθώστε αν κάνω λάθος αλλά το θέμα είναι -=[ Κοπή Πίτας AWMN Σαβ 31 Ιανουαρίου 2009 ]=-
Η πρόσκληση είναι ανοιχτή για όλους.

----------


## enaon

Κακιά μέρα διαλέξαμε.. Έχει και το δίκτυο διοργανώσει κοπή την ίδια μέρα, θα είναι όλο στο σπίτι του jolly, ο οποίος τώρα ψάχνει προφάσεις να μήν έρθει σε εμάς..

----------


## JollyRoger

> Διορθώστε αν κάνω λάθος αλλά το θέμα είναι -=[ Κοπή Πίτας AWMN Σαβ 31 Ιανουαρίου 2009 ]=-
> Η πρόσκληση είναι ανοιχτή για όλους.


 μηπως μπορείς να διευκρινήσεις αυτό που ρώτησα;

το event είναι για το δίκτυο, ή για να μαζέψει μέλη/χρήματα ο σύλλογος;

κι αν τυχόν είναι και για τα δύο... 
τότε αν τυχόν φτάσει σε σημείο διαχωρισμού... ποιό παίρνει για σας προτεραιότητα;

μια σαφή απάντηση θα ήθελα προσωπικά...


ps. αν χρειάζεται χρήματα ο σύλλογος, να τα προσφέρουμε, αφού προσωπικά όπως είπα τον βρίσκω απαραίτητο... 
αν απο την άλλη, προσπαθεί να μας πάρει έστω και 1 euro (όχι 50) με οποιαδήποτε πρόφαση, προσωπικά δεν ενδιαφέρομαι...


@enaon, βρε καλως τα παιδιά... μου 'λειψες βρε... σ'αναζητούσα πρόσφατα...  ::

----------


## sv1emi

Ήμαρτον @@

----------


## JollyRoger

> Ήμαρτον @@


 ποιόν έβρισες τώρα; (εκτός απο τον εαυτό σου λόγω επιπέδου)

----------


## nikpanGR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sv1emi
> 
> Ήμαρτον @@
> 
> 
>  ποιόν έβρισες τώρα; (εκτός απο τον εαυτό σου λόγω επιπέδου)


joly χαλάρωσε το λίγο.....καλα τα λές.... αλλά χαλάρωσε το λίγο να μην γινει ΦΛΑΜΠΕ το Post....  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## JollyRoger

::  το είπε ο γαϊδαρος τον πετεινό κεφάλα το έχεις ακουστά;  ::  

τεσπα, δίκιο έχεις, αλλά εδώ ο άλλος ήρθε να μας πει για τ'@@ του... να μη ρωτήσω σε τι αναφέρεται;  :: 

πχ 
@@ Κοπή Πίτας;
@@ συζήτηση;
@@ user που ποστάρει @@, επειδή έχει @@ άποψη;
ε, δεν κατανόησα, να μη ρωτήσω;  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

@@ thread.... το έκανες πάλι  ::  
Άσε τα πολλά λόγια μην σε σβερκώσουμε και σε κατεβάσουμε με το ζόρι...  ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

JR σε παρακαλώ πολύ...

Είναι μια εκδήλωση που κάνουμε κάθε χρόνο για να χαρούμε και να περάσουμε καλά.
Άμα είναι να μας βγάλεις την πίστη με τα συλλογοπροβλήματά σου πραγματικά κάτσε σπίτι.
Εγώ θα ήθελα πολύ να τα πούμε, να πιούμε κάνα αναψυκτικό, να γελάσουμε, να κόψουμε την πίτα και να πάμε ευχαριστημένοι σπίτι μας.
Όχι να κάθομαι να απολογούμαι γιατί κάναμε αυτό, εκείνο και το άλλο.
Έχεις όλο τον χρόνο να κάνεις τις προτάσεις σου. Αυτή τη καταραμένη την μέρα χαράς άσ' την σε παρακαλώ πολύ να κυλήσει με κλίμα συναίνεσης και όχι με κλίμα διχόνοιας.

ps Ναι ο σύλλογος χρειάζεται χρήματα, οπότε, αφού τον θεωρείς χρήσιμο, ότι μπορείς να διαθέσεις θα είναι χαρά όλων.
Και μέλη χρειάζεται, και αυτό πιστεύω το καταλαβαίνεις. Όσοι λοιπόν το επιθυμούν, μακάρι να γραφτούν. Η συμμετοχή είναι πάντα θετική.

----------


## nikpanGR

> JR σε παρακαλώ πολύ...
> 
> Είναι μια εκδήλωση που κάνουμε κάθε χρόνο για να χαρούμε και να περάσουμε καλά.
> Άμα είναι να μας βγάλεις την πίστη με τα συλλογοπροβλήματά σου πραγματικά κάτσε σπίτι.
> Εγώ θα ήθελα πολύ να τα πούμε, να πιούμε κάνα αναψυκτικό, να γελάσουμε, να κόψουμε την πίτα και να πάμε ευχαριστημένοι σπίτι μας.
> _Όχι να κάθομαι να απολογούμαι γιατί κάναμε αυτό, εκείνο και το άλλο._Έχεις όλο τον χρόνο να κάνεις τις προτάσεις σου. Αυτή τη καταραμένη την μέρα χαράς άσ' την σε παρακαλώ πολύ να κυλήσει με κλίμα συναίνεσης και όχι με κλίμα διχόνοιας.
> 
> ps Ναι ο σύλλογος χρειάζεται χρήματα, οπότε, αφού τον θεωρείς χρήσιμο, ότι μπορείς να διαθέσεις θα είναι χαρά όλων.
> Και μέλη χρειάζεται, και αυτό πιστεύω το καταλαβαίνεις. Όσοι λοιπόν το επιθυμούν, μακάρι να γραφτούν. Η συμμετοχή είναι πάντα θετική.


Mιλάς εκ μέρους ποιών?Γιατί ο πληθυντικός?

----------


## JollyRoger

> @@ thread.... το έκανες πάλι


 εμα μωρε μλκ, εγώ δεν απάνταγα καν, ειλικρινά η ιδέα του yorgos, ήταν μια χαρά, με κάλυψε... και μετά άρχισε ο akops τις εξυπνάδες, εσύ δεν διευκρίνιζες... ε, τι θες να γίνει; συζήτηση κάνουμε  :: 



> Άσε τα πολλά λόγια μην σε σβερκώσουμε και σε κατεβάσουμε με το ζόρι...


 only αν έχει και SM με δερμάτινα κλπ, αλλιώς δε δέχομαι  :: 



@age, δε ζήτησα ρε μαν καμια απολογία... όπως τότε που δεν δέχτηκα κομάτι κερασμένη πιτσα στο σύλλογο, ομοίως μου έσκασε το "πληρωμένα by συλλογος", και ήθελα να το διευκρινίσω... 

@nikpan, ο πληθυντικός του age, μάλλον κολλάει στον πληθυντικό που χρησιμοποιώ εγώ προς σύλλογοmembers... υποθέτω at least, αφού σε μένα τα λέει  :: 


guys i love you, αλλά ρωτάω κάτι και με γειώνετε, δείτε το κι αυτό εκτός απο εμένα "να γκρινιάζω"...  ::

----------


## mojiro

Πιστεύω ότι ο Σύλλογος από εδώ και στο εξής οικονομικά δε θα τα πάει και τόσο καλά όσο άλλες χρονιές, λόγω διαφόρων γεγονότων. Είναι στη θέληση μας να παραβρεθούμε όλοι εκεί για αυτό που αγαπάμε και όχι να απέχουμε, δίνοντας αξία σε αυτά που μας χωρίζουν κατά καιρούς.

Φέτος δεν τα πήγαμε καλά με τις εκθέσεις και αυτό το event είναι μια ευκαιρία να βρεθούμε όλοι μαζί και να τα πούμε. Ο χώρος είναι μεγάλος και το μέρος φιλόξενο.

____________________

Υ.Γ. Το σημαντικότερο είναι ότι θα έχουμε και ήχο, με τον Ιωσήφ να τραγουδάει  ::

----------


## sv1emi

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sv1emi
> 
> Ήμαρτον @@
> 
> 
>  ποιόν έβρισες τώρα; (εκτός απο τον εαυτό σου λόγω επιπέδου)



Πρώτα από όλα δεν έβρισα κανέναν.
Τώρα αν εσύ βαρέθηκες να ασχολείσε με το επίπεδο του συλλόγου και θέλεις να ασχοληθείς με το δικό μου ….. Αδιαφορώ.
Αλλά δεν είναι δυνατόν να μπαίνω σε ένα νήμα που κάποιος απευθύνει ανοιχτή πρόσκληση προς όλους (συλλογικούς ή μη) για την κοπή της πίτας και να βλέπω 10 post… άλλα λόγια να αγαπιόμαστε.
Έχεις κάθε δικαίωμα να μη γουστάρεις τον σύλλογο άνοιξε ένα νήμα και χώστα (μαζί σου).
Αν έχεις προτάσεις για τη λειτουργία του συλλόγου άνοιξε πάλι ένα ποστ και δημοσίευσε τες.
Αν πιστεύεις ότι μπορείς να τα κάνεις καλύτερα… κατέβα στις εκλογές και τότε ίσως να γίνω και εγώ μέλος και να σε ψηφήσω.
Αλλά σε παρακαλώ σταμάτα να μαμάς κάθε νήμα που αναφέρετε η λέξη σύλλογος (υπάρχουν άλλοι που το κάνουν καλύτερα).
Εγώ σταματώ τη κουβέντα εδώ ….(βλέπεις φίλε Jolly δεν είναι μόνο ο σύλλογος που ξενερώνει τον κόσμο με το forum).-

----------


## spirosco

Σε παρακαλουμε jolly, *ελα στην κοπη της πιτας!*

 ::   ::

----------


## nvak

Η κοπή πίτας είναι ένα ετήσιο ύπουλο event.  ::  

Έχει παρατηρηθεί ότι σ' αυτήν την εκδήλωση, πολλά αγνά μέλη του Δικτύου αφού τα μεθύσουν οι συλλογικοί, 
ξυπνούν την άλλη μέρα γραμμένα στον Σύλλογο.

προσοχή μην σας την πέσουν  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

@ sv1-something, nvak & spirosco... 

άνοιξα αλλο μπας και σωθεί αυτό, happy?  :: 

https://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=38786  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Η κοπή πίτας είναι ένα ετήσιο ύπουλο event.  
> 
> Έχει παρατηρηθεί ότι σ' αυτήν την εκδήλωση, πολλά αγνά μέλη του Δικτύου αφού τα μεθύσουν οι συλλογικοί, 
> ξυπνούν την άλλη μέρα γραμμένα στον Σύλλογο.
> 
> προσοχή μην σας την πέσουν


Δεν τα λες όλα, δεν τα λες όλα...  :: 

Πες και για τις κορασίδες που τους αποπλανούν και την ύπουλη τελετή μύησης σε στυλ Ορφικών-Διονυσιακών Μυστηρίων...  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nvak
> 
> Η κοπή πίτας είναι ένα ετήσιο ύπουλο event.  
> 
> Έχει παρατηρηθεί ότι σ' αυτήν την εκδήλωση, πολλά αγνά μέλη του Δικτύου αφού τα μεθύσουν οι συλλογικοί, 
> ξυπνούν την άλλη μέρα γραμμένα στον Σύλλογο.
> 
> προσοχή μην σας την πέσουν 
> 
> ...


Μπα, μάλλον για Ελευσίνια το βλέπου όπου πίνουν τον κυκεώνα και γίνονται ντίρλα ώστε να μην ξέρουν που γράφονται !

----------


## Neuro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nvak
> 
> ...


Εγώ ούτε κορασίδες είδα ούτε ντίρλα έγινα. Για την ακρίβεια δεν έκανα εγγραφή στη κοπή της πίτας. Να πάρει πάλι την πάτησα.  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> Η κοπή πίτας είναι ένα ετήσιο ύπουλο event.  
> 
> Έχει παρατηρηθεί ότι σ' αυτήν την εκδήλωση, πολλά αγνά μέλη του Δικτύου αφού τα μεθύσουν οι συλλογικοί, 
> ξυπνούν την άλλη μέρα γραμμένα στον Σύλλογο.
> 
> προσοχή μην σας την πέσουν


  ::

----------


## tritsako

Φλουρία θα έχει η πίτα;  ::

----------


## spirosco

Φετος αντι για φλουρι θα μπει feeder nvak  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> Φετος αντι για φλουρι θα μπει feeder nvak


Με το τέτοιο απο πάνω???  ::

----------


## nettraptor-dev

Αναφορικά με την χορηγία αυτή θα αποτελείται από τα εξής

1) τέσσερα OEM Rootena χωρίς εσωτερική κεραία.
2) δυο (2) Senao AP-SL5354AP1 ARIES 2/E, 802.11a/b/g
3) τεσσερεις (4) ΑSSUS P4C800-E, 802.11 b wireless lan card for ASSUS m/b only.
4) είκοσι (20) VOIP ADAPTERS SPEEDTOUCH 190 , THOMSON, με τροφοδοτικά 12v, 
5)δέκα (10) pcb only antenna 14dbi, 2,4Ghz
6) δέκα (10) miniPCI, ambit model T-60H424, prism 2.5 , 2,4Ghz
7) τέσσερα (4) feeder 5.450Ghz - 5.750Ghz, για die-cast-grid
 ::  δύο (2) USB adapter 802.11g , high power, 23dbm
9) δύο (2) USB adapter 802.11g , high power, 20 dbm
10) έξι (6) μονά pci raiser
11) wireless G Network Adaptor WLP54G, compex
12) δύο (2) wireless ADSL Modem Router 4-ports Annex-A
13) ένα (1) 802.11g, 54Mbps, wireless router WBIG-104G1/EEV
14) τρία (3) broadband router WL-1505A
15) πέντε (5) PCMCIA card 22mpbs, IEEE-802.11bits, pheenet
16) μία (1) wirelesslan compact flash card
17) τριάντα (30) TF-3239D, TP-LINK, 10/100 Ethernet adapter
1 ::  δέκα (10) TG-3269, Gigabit ethernet adapter
19) τέσσερα (4) TP-LINK, USB WIRELESS ADAPTERS, TL-WN321G

με εκτίμηση
Κοσμάς

Ευχαριστήσουμε θερμά το κατάστημα wirelesslan.gr για την γενναιόδωρη χορηγία του!

----------


## klarabel

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από spirosco
> 
> Φετος αντι για φλουρι θα μπει feeder nvak 
> 
> 
> Με το τέτοιο απο πάνω???


Aυτό με το χωρίς ...καλώδιο ? 
Για την φουκαριάρα την πίτα ε  ::

----------

